# The Makeup Artist Look?????



## asand69 (Apr 19, 2009)

I love the all black look they usually wear.  Where can I find some fun pieces to put together including types of shoes.

Thanks


----------



## Make-up Envy (Apr 19, 2009)

Even forever 21 has great trendy pieces.


----------



## metal_romantic (Apr 20, 2009)

Depends what kind of style you like.
What kind of style do you usually wear?
What appeals to you about the all-black look?


----------

